

An Overview of Project Katana - freeman478
http://www.asp.net/vnext/overview/owin-and-katana/an-overview-of-project-katana

======
freeman478
Microsoft is standardising its Web stack on the .NET equivalent of Rack :
OWIN. An open specification for web applications.

Hoping to see more and more innovation in this space from the open source
community (like ServiceStack, Nancy and others)

